
Macron Says Deal Struck with U.S. on Taxing Tech Giants - qazwse_
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-08-26/macron-says-deal-struck-with-u-s-on-taxing-tech-giants
======
mdorazio
Relevant part since this is paywalled:

"The law Macron signed imposes a 3% tax on the revenue of technology giants
such as Facebook Inc. and Amazon.com Inc. Trump objected to France taxing
U.S.-based companies.

The tax, retroactive to January, affects companies with at least 750 million
euros ($845 million) in global revenue and digital sales of 25 million euros
in France. While most of the roughly 30 businesses affected are American, the
list also includes Chinese, German, British and French companies."

I can't tell if this revenue will go to France only or to the whole EU, but
I'm assuming it's specifically for France and other countries will seek their
own deals.

